# What do pictures look like on a Kindle Paperwhite?



## Brian G Turner

I've not used a Kindle Paperwhite yet, but was curious about how images display on it? Are they black and white and pixelated like a normal Kindle, or do they appear in colour? Just curious as to what the picture quality like.


----------



## Luiglin

I've got a Paperwhite and it's only black and white. The images seem fine and a map in one of the books came over crisp and clean.

[GALLERY=media, 2278]Paperwhite Example 2 by Luiglin posted Dec 27, 2017 at 3:47 PM[/GALLERY]

[GALLERY=media, 2277]Paperwhite Example 1 by Luiglin posted Dec 27, 2017 at 3:46 PM[/GALLERY]

[GALLERY=media, 2279]Paperwhite Example 3 by Luiglin posted Dec 27, 2017 at 3:51 PM[/GALLERY]


----------



## Pyan

The main problem with maps, diagrams and most illustrations is that it reproduces them as if the Kindle screen was the full-size page. Luiglin's map from "The Hidden Face" is relatively simple and readable, but try to read the maps in (eg) "At the Sign of Triumph", showing all of David Weber's planet of Safehold, and it's only possible to make out major countries. And no, the text size adjuster doesn't have any effect on illustrations...


----------



## Overread

Far as I know eink is still trapped in black and white, at least for commercial units. Colour would be a huge advance for e-readers. 

Personally I find that maps or diagrams are a pain on kindles as you can't as easily zoom and pan as you can on a tablet (esp with the slow response times of kindles). That said black and white filling the screen they do decently well with a well scanned image like a front cover. Thing is many are poorly scanned; plus Amazon hasn't yet got the idea of showing book covers (last book read) as the default screensaver display (and instead force us to that handful of random images)


----------



## Vertigo

pyan said:


> The main problem with maps, diagrams and most illustrations is that it reproduces them as if the Kindle screen was the full-size page. Luiglin's map from "The Hidden Face" is relatively simple and readable, but try to read the maps in (eg) "At the Sign of Triumph", showing all of David Weber's planet of Safehold, and it's only possible to make out major countries. And no, the text size adjuster doesn't have any effect on illustrations...


I have exactly the same problem. The map image sizes have been created to fit the screen size. It would make far more sense if they were created much larger than the screen and then dynamically resized to suit the current level of zoom. Then you would still have high (or at least higher) resolution whenever you zoom. Sadly the only effective way to work with maps (and other illustrations) is to download higher resolution version from the web (if they exist) and then print them out.

Far from ideal this, in my opinion, is still the biggest problem with eInk readers.


----------

